# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  как проверить флешку?

## Kon

Долго записываются файлы на флешку(PQI,1Gb, новая). Как проверить ее? Скачал flashnul. Запустил ее flashnul 2 -T Результаты:
ошибок - нет
средняя скорость чтения - 799 kb/s
средняя скорость записи - 558 kb/s
kb - это килобиты, килобайты? Как перевести в мегабайты. И эти цифры нормальны или нет? Пытался скопировать 869 Мб на флешку. Она копировала 40 с лишним минут - 70%. Я остановил копирование, так как скорость снижалась. Всего 80 файлов(mp3, avi,mpg) Это не туча мелких.
Подскажите, плиз.
Вот результаты(еще раз запустил):
passes: 1
errors: 0
read bytes: 2063596544 (1967 Mb)
avg. read speed: 841234 (821 kb/s)
max/min read speed: 17921717 (17 Mb/s) / 222959 (217 kb/s)
write bytes: 1031798272 (983 Mb)
avg. write speed: 572511 (559 kb/s)
max/min write speed: 4195491 (4097 kb/s) / 290822 (284 kb/s)

----------


## DEL

насколько я знаю флехи различаются скоростью считывания/записи

----------


## Alex_Ltd

Я встречал гиговые Flash и на USB 1.0 , 1.2, такчто это неудивительно... А прервал перекачку зря, теперь только форматирование или восстановление поможет. Приговор: хочешь съэкономить время - покупай Flash с USB 2.0

----------


## Feniks

А у меня Transcend JF V30 / 2GB. При копировании больших файлов на флешку скорость около 8Mb/s. А при копировании кучи маленьких (по 20-30 Kb) скорость падает до 0.5-1Mb/s. При чтении скорость от размера файлов не зависит (ок. 10Mb/s).
Подскажите можно ли это исправить и что делать?

----------


## Arsen

Ндааа...
Флешка явно тормозит. Килобит/сек [kb/s], килобайт/сек [kB/s], так что нехорошо получается. Ты уверен, что флешка опозналась как USB 2.0, а то бывает Виндовс дрова USB криво посадит с первого раза и видит флешку как USB 1.1?
Насчет самой флешки покопайся в интернете по ее модели и найди тех. характеристики (на сайте нормального производителя есть). Касательно PQI не уверен, сам-то пользуюсь Kingston-ом, тогда и узнаешь насколько нормальна твоя скорость.

----------


## Feniks

Ошибся килобай/сек[kB/s] конечно. Зашёл на сайт производителя, там так и написано 10-чтение, 2-запись. А на каробке как всегда только 10kB/s написали. Надули! У меня раньше тоже Kingston был - хорошая флешка, с работы уволился - отняли. Спасибо, что помог. :)

----------


## Cygnus

а у меня все зашибись ... еще не один раз не подводила .. скорость от 1мб\с ... мне хватает ... червяки сидели ... что только не повидала ... но по сегодняшний день пашет .. :)

----------


## Gregor24

могут быть проблемы с матерями старыми или с виндой  до 1 сервиспака.
плюс действительно у разных флешек сильно разнится скорость чтения/записи.

----------


## Cygnus

согласен ... видел одну флеху которая все кромсала по своей скорости ... ну она была очень дорогая .. не помню фирму ...

----------


## kipperleader

А может у Вас контроллер на матери Usb 1.0 (1.2)?

----------


## kipperleader

Тогда это нормальная скорость...

----------


## Trionyx

посмотреть и почитать по этому поводу в этой статье с ixbt.com про разные модели флешек:
http://www.ixbt.com/storage/flashdrives-p16.shtml

там есть стандартные скорости разных флешек

----------


## Elvin Fisher

Возможно, я не туда спрашиваю, но тоже про Flash. Есть проблема: когда в картридер вставляю флешу (Kingston), она не читается...не воспринимается, и хоть ты тресни. На некоторых других компах она тоже выделывается. Другие флэши так не дурят. Если кто с такой проблемой сталкивался, можете что-нибудь посоветовать?

----------


## vip.life

Попробуй в биосе настроить ЮСБ ... там переключатель есть, на 2.0. !

----------


## vip.life

У препода так было, исправили =))

----------

